# VST 22g



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

Just upraded to the 22g VST basket from the 18g. Wow. Why did I wait so long.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I thinking about a VST 20g ridgeless ''competition'' size. 22g is jus obscene


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Milesy, why should I get a 22g VST?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Are you massively up dosing to fill the basket though? I'm intrigued as well!

Does anybody have thoughts on Ridged vs Ridgeless?

I've never used a ridged before but the L1 Bottomless PF comes with a ridged basket, might give it a go.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I prefer ridgeless, but I don't really know why, other than its easier to get the basket in and out the PF. In purely coffee making terms it makes no difference at all. It is purely down to personal preference I think.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Does anybody have thoughts on Ridged vs Ridgeless?


+1 for ridgeless but it will highlight if you need a new portafilter spring pretty quickly when knocking the puck out!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aaronb said:


> Are you massively up dosing to fill the basket though?


A 22g basket will accept 21-23g I would have thought. The hole size and basket depth wil be optimised for the designed dose


----------



## Milesy (Mar 8, 2012)

I am dosing 22g exactly. The resulting pour was had more of a mouth feel. It was full bodied and fruity, with chocolate sweetness but without extracting too much caramels. The lower dose basket has a lot less wiggle room I think and needs a bit more accuracy. With the larger dose I seem to be able to get away with more in the variables but still get a consistent pour. Just double spout it into two cups


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Great for triple ristrettos but 22g is usually too big for most people.

Sanremo is using VST 20g Ridgeless baskets this year and UKBC entrants are able to get them for a great price through VST's sponsorship deal.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive ordered a 20g ridgeless VST. Now I can play along at home WBC-style dosing


----------



## jonolef (Nov 23, 2013)

Ridges of the basket are a great reference point for baristas wanting to ensure their tamp is absolutely flat. The coffee bed in relation to the ridge is a nice easy checkpoint.

With regards to 20 vs 22, surely it just means your yield can be increased from say the optimal 27 to 34g on a 20g basket to 38-odd grams. So you can enjoy the same esp to milk ratios in a longer drink.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a 22g and an 17g LM and I find a grind that is perfect in the 17g seems painfully slow (even if 'upscaling' the extraction expectation) in the 22g. Weird given I thought the aim of VST's was consistency! Maybe the rest of my prep just isn't consistent! That's the more likely explanation!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I have a 22g and an 17g LM and I find a grind that is perfect in the 17g seems painfully slow (even if 'upscaling' the extraction expectation) in the 22g. Weird given I thought the aim of VST's was consistency! Maybe the rest of my prep just isn't consistent! That's the more likely explanation!


I've found that the different sized VST baskets need different grind settings. Which is why I used to use the pharos for one and a mignon for the other.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You'll need to be coarser for a higher dose as there's more coffee for the water to make its way through in the allotted time.

The consistency is more about the size and spacing of the holes i think.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Find the 20g VST superior to the 18g for mouthfeel and sweetness , also more forgiving of technique


----------

